# Who is this?



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

I watched it afew times and I cant figure what dept it is or if it a dept crusier I got this as an e-mail from someone so I thought I'd toss it out here.It may not even be a cruiser, but you can definitly tell it's a CV.

http://mweiner185.no-ip.com/mp3/100.rm

I used real player to view it so you made need that to see the video.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 21, 2002)

Ho hum







, got 'em both beat. 158mph in a 00' Ram Air Trans Am.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Nice one MassTooper1.Maybe its was me but my video player is a little foggy I couldnt tell how fast the car was going, I think it said 120 when the video stopped, but like I said my video was foggy (time for an upgrade for my real player). Never the less nice one


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

MassTroopers, Ya I wasnt sure if it said 120 or 140, like I said my real player sucks.Is that car a cruiser or POV. I would assume a POV seeing where it has head work done. Unless someone has a really good connection with there fleet manager,LOL.


----------



## tomahawk (May 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by Hunter:
> * MassTroopers, Ya I wasnt sure if it said 120 or 140, like I said my real player sucks.Is that car a cruiser or POV. I would assume a POV seeing where it has head work done. Unless someone has a really good connection with there fleet manager,LOL. *


Heh, yeah, whatever wacko drives that thing must know someone...









-Mike


----------



## LeadDog17 (May 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by masstroopers1:
> * Second video was 140, rumor has it the guy's CV is a little tricked out, cylinder head work, modified exhaust, and of course a reprogrammed chip. First video seemed to be a little over 100, but the music was better. *


Rumor, huh? I'll bet it would win awards in a show


----------



## 40th MPOC#309 (Aug 7, 2002)

Nothing like the sound of a 4.6 motor at full throttle!!!! Nice one MT1!!!!!


----------



## mikefo (Jan 15, 2003)

Except when it crashes!

Mike


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

mikefo said:


> Except when it crashes!
> 
> Mike


Thats right Mikey!!!!! Good boy!! I hope you are not speaking from experience!
:wink:


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

It's a free lance camera man. I know him from another forum. I got another one of his movies on my computer of a police chase that the subject was broadsided by a Brinks truck, skidded feet in front of him and then curved off the street taking out a tree. He's been on TV a bunch of times. Too bad now he is a raving lunatic. If anyone is interested I can find the link to his other movie


----------

